# Taking Divots



## SaintHacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello
I'm a high handicap player just returning to the game after a break of several years. Ive treated myself to a set of custom fit irons (RBZ) s my old ones were cheap off the peg clubs. I'm well over 6 foot so I was told they were too short and were affecting my swing.
My question is regarding divots. I can't take one for some reason. I understand about hitting down onto the ball, but it seems every time I do it I end up smashing the club into the ground about 6 inches behind the ball and then the clump of turf goes further than the ball! I don't find distance a problem, if I swing within myself I carry my 7 iron 150 yards, my 5 170-180, any more than that then my fairway woods take over.
So is it worth persevering and trying to take grass each time or would I be better off sticking with how I swing now and just brushing the grass?
Thanks in advance


----------



## macca64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Faldo did'nt take much of a divot and look wot he done!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2012)

Forget the notion of having to take a divot. A lot of good players pick it off the turf and as long as you are returning the club to the ball on a regular basis and finding the back of the ball then be happy. The more you try and force it the more you'll introduce more moving parts and compensations


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hitting it brushing the grass is fine don't worry about trying to take a divot.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 12, 2012)

welcome, get a lesson from your local pro:thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 12, 2012)

If I take a divot I've usually hit it fat, occasionally I'll take a very small divot but mostly brushing the grass works fine for me so don't get hung up on it


----------



## RGDave (Jun 12, 2012)

There are a lot worse things than not taking a divot.

For example, if you get too hung up on the whole idea, you could end up getting your weight and your posture FAR too forward, and have to spend ages sorting it out......like someone I know...  ?! 

Also, a divot is presumably a combination of factors like where your club bottoms out, where your hands are at impact (forward, level, scoop-tastic) etc....and your general steepness into the ball, and how your balance is, what's on the telly that night, if you've been eating your brussels....need I go on.

Good players mostly take a divot, and yes, it will improve the strike and spin and many things, but searching for it could bring more problems than rewards.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2012)

i think its usually in the make up of a person. you wont see many links players taking big divots!


----------



## RGDave (Jun 12, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			i think its usually in the make up of a person. you wont see many links players taking big divots!
		
Click to expand...

You wear make up to play golf?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2012)

just eyeliner


----------



## One Planer (Jun 12, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			If I take a divot I've usually hit it fat, occasionally I'll take a very small divot but mostly brushing the grass works fine for me so don't get hung up on it
		
Click to expand...

I'm the exact opposite.

If I don't take a divot, I've normally hit it thin


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2012)

i take bit fat divots too. 8 iron and up, they are mahoosive!


----------



## JustOne (Jun 13, 2012)

In slow motion...... club behind the ball, hands forward (lean the club towards the target) so your left hand is just about in front of your left thigh, turn your left hip open about 30 degrees... that is the impact position you are looking for. If the hands don't lead then you can't take a divot in front of the ball..... and you don't want to fat it do you?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 13, 2012)

Just to add to this with another question. Most of the people I see that do take divots are generally playing with a better player irons. With G.I irons coming with larger soles (and effectivily a large bounce) does this not make taking a divot harder anyway and they are designed to skid rather than dig. 

Recently I have started to improve my ball striking and started to make contact with the ground after the ball. If I use my Razr X irons this usally results in bruised grass or at best a scrape mark, divots usually only come with a fat shot.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 13, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Just to add to this with another question. Most of the people I see that do take divots are generally playing with a better player irons. With G.I irons generally coming with larger soles (and effectivily a large bounce) does this not make taking a divot harder anyway. 

Recently I have started to improve my ball striking and started to make contact with the ground after the ball. If I use my Razr X irons this usally results in bruised grass or at best a scrape mark, divots usually only come with a fat shot.
		
Click to expand...

I never had an issue taking a divot with my R7's which are GI irons.

Saying that. The sole on them is nowhere near as wide as, say, G10's or TM Superlaunch which are more SGI.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Played a new course for the first time earlier, shot 103, which was a bit dissapointing as I wanted to break 100, but for some daft course management...
Anyway I was actually hitting some small divots without trying with my wedges and 9 iron, and just sort of rubbing the turf with the rest.


----------



## Ian_S (Jun 13, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Good players mostly take a divot, and yes, it will improve the strike and spin and many things, but searching for it could bring more problems than rewards.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it the other way. Taking a divot is a common consequence of having a swing that gives solid strike and spin.

That said, taking divots in no guarantee of good contact and you certainly don't have to take them to be a good player.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 13, 2012)

Sometimes I take a divot and sometimes I don't. It all comes down to what I'm trying to achieve with the shot. I wouldn't say that divot taking is the be all and end all holy grail. If you are hitting the ball and it's going where you want it to, then what difference will a patch of grass pinging up make?


----------



## RGDave (Jun 14, 2012)

Ian_S said:



			I'd say it the other way. Taking a divot is a common consequence of having a swing that gives solid strike and spin.

That said, taking divots in no guarantee of good contact and you certainly don't have to take them to be a good player.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Agreed.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 14, 2012)

JustOne said:



			In slow motion...... club behind the ball, hands forward (lean the club towards the target) so your left hand is just about in front of your left thigh, turn your left hip open about 30 degrees... that is the impact position you are looking for. If the hands don't lead then you can't take a divot in front of the ball..... and you don't want to fat it do you? 

Click to expand...


My new swing as it happens, and I am starting to take divots!


----------



## vkurup (Jun 14, 2012)

I am in the same boat.. Started playing about 18 mths ago.  I hardly take a divot, and hit identical distances.  This winter worked took a few lessons to help change the swing, take a divot and all that.  Lost a lot of distance, as the divot plays in the back of your head while u swing.   Over the last couple of months, the old (& effective) swing is creeping back.  

So have confined the divot taking business on the back burner and instead focusing on getting a white ball into the hole.  Good to hear Faldo did not take a divot, so we are on the right track :fore:


----------



## Revolt (Jun 15, 2012)

i use my old mans swilken alta tour irons.... and when i got back into the game i was coming right down into the back of the ball hitting it miles and taking a huge divot infront of the ball... about a month ago none of this was happening and i had no idea why.... was producing wild hooks and all sorts.... it turned out that my grip had my thumb basically on the right hand side (looking down the club) of the grip... i went back to my old wrap the thumb over and put the ball in the middle of my two feet.... this resulted in my old swing, perfect trajectory.... big divot after the ball and a butt load of spin...... if only i could keep it straight id be chuffed =]


----------



## JustOne (Jun 15, 2012)

vkurup said:



			Good to hear Faldo did not take a divot, so we are on the right track :fore:
		
Click to expand...

If you want to 'popcorn' the ball like Faldo


----------



## Revolt (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZetQBFIMIi4&list=UUsvveLgtSEeye1yOLxAUOCA&index=3&feature=plcp

heres a video of me hitting steep into the back of the ball with a sand wedge.... i put both balls on the green but the right hand video i nearly put the divot in the greenside bunker


----------



## macca64 (Jun 16, 2012)

JustOne said:



			If you want to 'popcorn' the ball like Faldo 

Click to expand...

I'd love to!!!


----------



## vkurup (Jun 16, 2012)

JustOne said:



			If you want to 'popcorn' the ball like Faldo 

Click to expand...

And his money.. thank you..


----------

